# Will Repeating Fsc And MCAT Benefit Me?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I got a total aggregate of 79.465%. The main reason for such a low aggregate are my FSc part 1 marks, which brought down my aggregate quite a bit.

(I scored 748/900 in GCE O'Level equivalence, 374/550 in FSc part 1, 439/550 in FSc part 2 and 915/1100 in UHS MCAT)

I am thinking about repeating FSc part 1 alongwith MCAT, but will that be of benefit to me? Because I keep hearing from everyone that repeating is a futile process, as the merit will always keep on increasing every year.

Also, please tell me the expected merit of Lahore government medical schools for 2014 and 2015. Alll suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

You need to repeat FSC for sure to get anywhere. But your MCAT marks arent amazing either so you need to focus there too. If you're determined, i think repeating will be a good option.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

AlyaUsman said:


> You need to repeat FSC for sure to get anywhere. But your MCAT marks arent amazing either so you need to focus there too. If you're determined, i think repeating will be a good option.


Ok thanks......One more thing, do you think I can get admission in government medical schools in Lahore (KEMU, AIMC etc.) if I repeat only FSc part 1 and MCAT??


----------



## ramsha786 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a weird question n im ashamed of asking for it but please if someone can tell me that should just those students who have merit of 82-+% should go and submit there fsc marks n MCAT marks to uhs on 23rd september 2014 for marks submission? Mine is 78%


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

> I have a weird question n im ashamed of asking for it but please if someone can tell me that should just those students who have merit of 82-+% should go and submit there fsc marks n MCAT marks to uhs on 23rd september 2014 for marks submission? Mine is 78%




Yes, 82%+ Only.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, if you manage to get 950+ in FSC and 1000+ in MCAT.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

AhmadT said:


> I got a total aggregate of 79.465%. The main reason for such a low aggregate are my FSc part 1 marks, which brought down my aggregate quite a bit.
> 
> (I scored 748/900 in GCE O'Level equivalence, 374/550 in FSc part 1, 439/550 in FSc part 2 and 915/1100 in UHS MCAT)
> 
> ...



repeating is a useless thing if you dont study and you keep on doing the same mistakes..............repeating is all about correcting your mistakes and try with full effort

when you have over 40000 students competing for 3000 seats , u can imagine how much effort and dedication u need

sincerity and dedication is the key


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Mcat syllabus for 2015 will be same as that of 2014 or it will be changed any idea? plz tell me

- - - Updated - - -

Nd wt abt merit ?it wil increase r decrease nxt year


----------



## shazzykhan (Nov 8, 2014)

BABY DOLL.... LOLLOOLL........... MCAT syllabus kabhi change nhi hota.. 1st and 2nd year ka course hi MCAT men poocha jata he aur Inter ki doobara preparation karni hoti he MCAT ke test ke lie. aur merit ke increase ya decrease ke lie koi guess ni karsakta


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

Those students whose aggregate is 82+ this year and fsc marks 950+ and matric marks 900+
Should repeat.
Cuz next year competition will increase and merit may decrease or increase as it's only figure.
This year applicants no is 44 th
And next year it would be 46 th + for sure. And containing more than 10000+repeaters.
By each passing year getting admission in mbbs becomes difficult.
So be careful too much while deciding.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

shazzykhan said:


> BABY DOLL.... LOLLOOLL........... MCAT syllabus kabhi change nhi hota.. 1st and 2nd year ka course hi MCAT men poocha jata he aur Inter ki doobara preparation karni hoti he MCAT ke test ke lie. aur merit ke increase ya decrease ke lie koi guess ni karsakta


 lol mr shazzy khan...me uhs specified mcat topics ka poch rahi.....mcat me full books nh specific topics hoty....wo change hoty hain ya nahi hr saal? So fr 2015 the topics r same as those fr 2014?


----------



## shazzykhan (Nov 8, 2014)

sorry.. mujhe koi idea nhi


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahmedt why dont u try private med colleges i am sure u will get in pretty easily


----------



## shazzykhan (Nov 8, 2014)

AhmedT bro.. You have brilliant aggregate.. my aggregate is 50  .. but i am happy.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

eaqa said:


> Ahmedt why dont u try private med colleges i am sure u will get in pretty easily



Not everyone can afford private medical. Plus, everyone knows that the worth of MBBS from a goverment medical college is WAY more than most private ones (except maybe AKU).


----------

